# Merit in AMC



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone know the closing merit of mbbs in Amc-Nust?!
They dont disclose it but is there anyone studying there or has any rough idea about it?


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know the closing merit. But A friend of mine got admission in AMC-Bds. Herit merit no was 320.


----------



## ali ibad (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah i called them n they told me this....
238 is the last for MBBS n 450 is last for BDS


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

well never mind most of their seats are fixed..


----------



## ali ibad (Nov 4, 2012)

yeah very much true...


----------

